# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Как потерять любимого мужчину? Вредные советы.

## Irina

*Что нужно делать, что бы навсегда избавиться от мужчины? В этой статье мы поделимся с вами советами, как этого добиться. Если вы поставили перед собой эту цель, то эти советы вам обязательно помогут. А если наооборот - хотите сохранить отношения, то внимательно прочитайте советы и не делайте так.*

    *   • Постоянно говорите мужчине о его недостатках. Каждую минуту он должен сознавать свою ущербность. Он должен твердо знать, что ему очень повезло, что вы сжалились над ним и вышли за него замуж. Он не достоин даже вашего мизинца. Вы оказали ему большую услугу, согласившись, стать его женой.

    * • Обсуждайте недостатки мужа в его присутствии, особенно при его друзьях. Он должен быть вам благодарен, что вы снизошли до него.

    * • Всегда следуйте советам по похудению. Соблюдайте все точно и заставляйте сидеть на диете мужа. Не беда, что он не хочет есть каждый день сырые овощи. Он просто ничего не понимает в здоровом питании. Ушел к другой, которая ежедневно готовит мясное рагу и печет пирожки? Не беда. Найдем себе другого.

    * • Не слушайте советы врачей, которые утверждают, что туфли на каблуках тренируют мышцы ног. Это неправда. Ходите в кроссовках и тапочках. Так удобнее и красивее.

    * • Не экономьте на косметике. Не слушайте мужчину, что вы больше нравитесь ему своей естественной красотой. Это ложь. Разве не приятно проснуться в постели, измазанной тушью и помадой? Ваш мужчина тоже весь в помаде? Не страшно. Помада полезна для здоровья, да и есть меньше будет.

    * • Никогда ничего не говорите прямо. Настоящий мужчина должен всегда понимать истинный смысл ваших слов. Если вы говорите «да», только последний идиот не поймет, что это значит полный отказ. Не понял – это его проблемы.

    * • Никогда не оставляйте без внимания ни одну мелочь, все заслуживает вашего внимания. Особенно это касается его недостатков. Плачьте, устраивайте скандалы по любому поводу. Он сломал вам жизнь, вы пожертвовали ею ради него, неблагодарного.

    * • Одевайтесь только по моде. Не слушайте никого, что вам это не к лицу. Тем более его – мужчинам не дано понять прекрасное. Желательно покупать все самое дорогое. Не экономьте на себе. Пусть вы потратите всю его зарплату, главное, чтобы было модно.

    * • Всю свою личную жизнь обсуждайте с подругами. Пусть ему будет стыдно, что он разбрасывает по комнате свои носки, смотрит этот дурацкий футбол с бутылкой пива в руках.

_* Соблюдая в точности все эти советы, вы и сами не заметите, как останетесь одна. Ведь вы достойны принца и его стоит подождать, пусть на это уйдет вся ваша жизнь. Пусть вы встретите старость в одиночестве – это лучше, чем жить вместе с таким мужчиной_

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

ггы, да уж такого никто не выдержит))

----------

